# Delta DJ-20 8" Jointer



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

*How do you remove the tables?*

I got a good deal on a DJ-20 w/ a Byrd Shelix head on Craigslist. Because there are a several spots with rust on it, I'm planning to do a full restoration. Question is how do you remove the tables from the body? I can remove the plates that clamp the pivoting rods at the end where the table adjustment levers are, but I don't see how you can remove the plates closer to the cutterheads.

Here is a pic of the adjustment lever assembly. I have loosened the socket cap screws and turned the black plates 90 degrees. Now this end is free, but the side close to the cutterhead is not.










If you look carefully at this next pic, you can see the back set of socket cap screws. They cause similar plates to clamp to another rod at that end of the table. I just can't figure out how to loosen those screws and secondly how would I re-install the tables once I do get them out?










Also notice that there is a spring that counteracts the weight of the tables to ease adjustment. I'm not sure how I can remove and later re-install that either.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sarit said:


> *How do you remove the tables?*
> 
> I got a good deal on a DJ-20 w/ a Byrd Shelix head on Craigslist. Because there are a several spots with rust on it, I'm planning to do a full restoration. Question is how do you remove the tables from the body? I can remove the plates that clamp the pivoting rods at the end where the table adjustment levers are, but I don't see how you can remove the plates closer to the cutterheads.
> 
> ...


http://www.deltamachinery.com/downloads/manuals/jointers/37-365X/Manual-EnA06586.pdf

Someone should be able to help you in their directory. I didn't see anything about your specific question though. Good luck.


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarit said:


> *How do you remove the tables?*
> 
> I got a good deal on a DJ-20 w/ a Byrd Shelix head on Craigslist. Because there are a several spots with rust on it, I'm planning to do a full restoration. Question is how do you remove the tables from the body? I can remove the plates that clamp the pivoting rods at the end where the table adjustment levers are, but I don't see how you can remove the plates closer to the cutterheads.
> 
> ...


Try too get parts list from delta, sorry dont know how.
You can look at grizzly on line they should be close.
best guess here , need long allen, or 1/4 hex driver with insert possibly ball end driver to get to those screws.
Springs could be just hung on small shafts just pry side way and pop off, ? how to get back on.
After other screws are loose and remove table height lock on out side , it should lift up, would not loosen screws with out some else holding up table just in case it falls after loosing.
Do you need to take off, spray with penatrating oil, work table get it in all moving parts, wipe and air blow off extra.Give time to dry , spray with dry film lube and use, just a thought.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Sarit said:


> *How do you remove the tables?*
> 
> I got a good deal on a DJ-20 w/ a Byrd Shelix head on Craigslist. Because there are a several spots with rust on it, I'm planning to do a full restoration. Question is how do you remove the tables from the body? I can remove the plates that clamp the pivoting rods at the end where the table adjustment levers are, but I don't see how you can remove the plates closer to the cutterheads.
> 
> ...


I tried emailing Delta 2 days ago, but still not response.
I then took another look at the parts diagram and I think there are openings in the bottom of the bed. Unfortunately, that means I have to unbolt the the bed from the stand and flip the whole dang thing over. I'll have to wait until I can get someone to help me lift this.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

*Finally got the tables off*

Details in my personal blog here:

http://saritsblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-delta-dj-20-restoration-part-3.html


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

Sarit said:


> *Finally got the tables off*
> 
> Details in my personal blog here:
> 
> http://saritsblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-delta-dj-20-restoration-part-3.html


surprised to see a "newer" machine have that much rust. I just picked up a 16" H.B. Smith thats 100 years old thats got as much as than that. different paints, and probably more coats.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Sarit said:


> *Finally got the tables off*
> 
> Details in my personal blog here:
> 
> http://saritsblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-delta-dj-20-restoration-part-3.html


Yeah, it seems like rust was forming wherever the paint or finish had rubbed off or where sawdust had caked up on some grease. My guess is the original owner didn't really take the time to get all the cosmoline off so sawdust eventually stuck to and got caked on providing a nice wick for moisture to collect. I'm guessing this is still a 1990's jointer as its the older 37-350 (non X version) but also made in Taiwan.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

Sarit said:


> *Finally got the tables off*
> 
> Details in my personal blog here:
> 
> http://saritsblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-delta-dj-20-restoration-part-3.html


thats a shame. preventative maintenance doesn't take very much time or effort. 
good luck with the rest of your restoration


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

*Cleaning, derusting, bearing pulling*

Link to my blog post http://saritsblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-dj-20-restoration-part-4.html


----------

